# The UAE Disaster .. GTR-R33



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

:smokin:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

I`d be abit worried about all that sand getting sucked in by them blowers !


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

me to, i'd get some HKS mushrooms on there dude!


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

nah don't worry mates .. its all fine .. we know how to deal with this few sand .. we ROCK as they always say :smokin:


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

and by the way the car is still not completly done


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

does rick know this car? he must do


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Haha


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Are you going to covert to LHD? loving the turbo set up and the buddy club wheels.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Good to see the steering wheel hasn't been moved!


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Love those wheels! What are they?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^


[j]Desing said:


> loving the turbo set up and the buddy club wheels.


Hope this helps


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

LoL missed that one. Didn't think they did proper offsets and widths!

Like the Avatar by the way mate, a hint of things to come per chance?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> Like the Avatar by the way mate, a hint of things to come per chance?


What are you talking about?  
Perhaps, no comment just yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

:chuckle: look forward to hearing about it mate :thumbsup:


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

gtr-lover..

Who does that car belong to  ?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

have they relaxed on the no RHD rule in the UAE? I always like to keep a running list of possible places to live and I'd like to add Dubai, except I don't quite fancy converting my car to LHD (although that would make it "normal" for me as an American). RHD for me adds to the exotic nature of the GT-R.


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

Been there in detail and everything on the road has to be LHD here in the UAE. Very dissapointing......


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

old pics ... these pics have been taken in 2003 or something ... the car is lhd now ... and is much much more changed ..it is has been re sprayed in performance motors and yes there are 2 nice mashrooms installed ... doors and trunk is converted into carbon fiber ... i had a picture of it while new hks bov was been installed in it but that was long back .. 

and there is no more sand left in dubai now


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Please enlighten me to the specs on those buddyclub(?) wheels! Thats the most lip ive seen on BCs!!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

veed said:


> and there is no more sand left in dubai now


Quite true :wavey: its all turned to concrete :runaway:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

R34 GTT Boy said:


> Been there in detail and everything on the road has to be LHD here in the UAE. Very dissapointing......


you'd think, being a relaxed and permissive culture otherwise, they'd cut some slack on the car thing. <sigh> guess I won't be driving my car on a palm shaped island. Not that I could afford anything in the place to begin with.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

the best thing about the LHD only rule is that it apparently is a safty thing, i think instead of that, they should make people take more driving lessons in Dubai  the amount of accidents i saw in 2 weeks was just silly.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

matty32 said:


> does rick know this car? he must do


Yes I do, Its old customer car.

Finally some nice pics of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

veed said:


> old pics ... these pics have been taken in 2003 or something ... the car is lhd now ... and is much much more changed ..it is has been re sprayed in performance motors and yes there are 2 nice mashrooms installed ... doors and trunk is converted into carbon fiber ... i had a picture of it while new hks bov was been installed in it but that was long back ..
> 
> and there is no more sand left in dubai now



Yes that's correct these pictures were taken back in 2003. The car was at well known "Performance" tuning shop in Dubai. Brought from Japan as it is the pictures for 3.2 million yen ((was on Yahoo auction)). On her first trailin Dubai just around the shop while shifting the sequential, the transmission broke. After that the car transmission was replaced with normal one and the car disappeared. You could tell from the set up that she was modified for drag racing yet she made no appearance at any track. To the best of my knowledge, the GTR is in home-Garage somewhere. If anything was done to it; I would love to know of it. Where is the pictures of the car, carbon doors, carbon trunk, new setup…etc??? 

This BCNR33 needs to be drag strip somewhere or anywhere! 

Maybe Rick could shed more light: How fast was this customer car!! It is said that she ran low 10s in Sendai ??


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

turbomystic said:


> Yes that's correct these pictures were taken back in 2003. The car was at well known "Performance" tuning shop in Dubai. Brought from Japan as it is the pictures for 3.2 million yen ((was on Yahoo auction)). On her first trailin Dubai just around the shop while shifting the sequential, the transmission broke. After that the car transmission was replaced with normal one and the car disappeared. You could tell from the set up that she was modified for drag racing yet she made no appearance at any track. To the best of my knowledge, the GTR is in home-Garage somewhere. If anything was done to it; I would love to know of it. Where is the pictures of the car, carbon doors, carbon trunk, new setup…etc???
> 
> This BCNR33 needs to be drag strip somewhere or anywhere!
> 
> Maybe Rick could shed more light: How fast was this customer car!! It is said that she ran low 10s in Sendai ??



OK, sad story actually, 

Car was built by us for a customer, 1 week before the customer was due to collect the car, he was taken to hospital for a long long time, never got to drive the car, so was delivered to the customer, then shortly after sold to Global Auto. (Global auto boss Yasui san and and our old customer are friend)
Yasui san then sold the car to Dubai customer.
It was never drag raced by us or customer in Japan......unlikley that Yasui san draged the car as he is mainly circuit man.

Hope that shead some light on the car.

Rick
[email protected]


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

veed said:


> old pics ... these pics have been taken in 2003 or something ... the car is lhd now ... and is much much more changed ..it is has been re sprayed in performance motors and yes there are 2 nice mashrooms installed ... doors and trunk is converted into carbon fiber ... i had a picture of it while new hks bov was been installed in it but that was long back ..
> 
> and there is no more sand left in dubai now


ya these pics were taken back in '03 but where r u getting this info from? u have bad sources who just talk gossip and BS...the car was never converted to LHD till now and will never be converted, and the car was never resprayed my friend! no mushrooms where installed, i know whos GTR your talking about, its Khalid Bin Hather's GTR32 the owner of Perfrmance Group, his was sprayed Lambo Orange with CF bonnet, doors, trunk, and JUN wide fenders.

next time, dont give out info's ur not sure of.


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

Quail said:


> Please enlighten me to the specs on those buddyclub(?) wheels! Thats the most lip ive seen on BCs!!


QF P1 racing


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

turbomystic said:


> Yes that's correct these pictures were taken back in 2003. The car was at well known "Performance" tuning shop in Dubai. Brought from Japan as it is the pictures for 3.2 million yen ((was on Yahoo auction)). On her first trailin Dubai just around the shop while shifting the sequential, the transmission broke. After that the car transmission was replaced with normal one and the car disappeared. You could tell from the set up that she was modified for drag racing yet she made no appearance at any track. To the best of my knowledge, the GTR is in home-Garage somewhere. If anything was done to it; I would love to know of it. Where is the pictures of the car, carbon doors, carbon trunk, new setup…etc???
> 
> This BCNR33 needs to be drag strip somewhere or anywhere!
> 
> Maybe Rick could shed more light: How fast was this customer car!! It is said that she ran low 10s in Sendai ??


 i took the car to Um-Al Quawain Drag strip in a private event which ran 9.41sec with seq tranny( friend from Performance Group driving )

u can buy the video from the Drag strip for that day November '03 DVD.

we where testing the car before another drag event, unfortunatly the Quiafe TRUST Seq tranny broke while shifting to second gear. I changed it to a HKS DOGBOX cuz that was my only choice or wait months for a seq. then i took the car to Abudhabi driving it daily for a month with an average of 2 to 3 street races of 700M traffic to traffic light street races in Abudhabi ( Al-Khaleej St. ) which is very well known for high luxury and performance cars who race there every night. this is how the car was always reliable which never coughed or got sick, hell i used to drive it from Abudhabi to Dubai twice a week in hot weather with no problem AC on... Endless is a great tuner and modifier, anyone with Endless built car knows what im talking about, the sound, the way it pulls u, and so on.. i recommend Endless as one of the first choices if u wanna buy a modded GTR, as i am a long time buyer of DEMO cars and tried many, most of them couldnt do a slight bit of what Endless can do in terms of modding and built quality.

Then i shipped it to Bahrain for vacation, then member SR Beast which is a dear friend saw the car and fell in love with it more than i did and wanted to buy it of me, so i sold the car.


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

Endless_GTR said:


> ya these pics were taken back in '03 but where r u getting this info from? u have bad sources who just talk gossip and BS...the car was never converted to LHD till now and will never be converted, and the car was never resprayed my friend! no mushrooms where installed, i know whos GTR your talking about, its Khalid Bin Hather's GTR32 the owner of Perfrmance Group, his was sprayed Lambo Orange with CF bonnet, doors, trunk, and JUN wide fenders.
> 
> next time, dont give out info's ur not sure of.


EDIT: pics wer takin for Top Performance Magazine Issue 4


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

gtr-lover said:


> and by the way the car is still not completly done


it was completed in Japan. what is there left to complete? 

u talk like ur so 100% sure eh? 

edit:and whats up with the smiley? trying to tell us its ur car?


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

G18RST said:


> I`d be abit worried about all that sand getting sucked in by them blowers !


that's why it's called the UAE Disaster... cos you know what is going to happen


----------



## AmGT-R (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice seeing Endless_GTR alive again, wheres Bash though lol

I saw the car a 100 times in Bahrain always parked in Bash's house


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

Endless_GTR said:


> i took the car to Um-Al Quawain Drag strip in a private event which ran 9.41sec with seq tranny( friend from Performance Group driving )
> 
> u can buy the video from the Drag strip for that day November '03 DVD.
> 
> ...


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

Endless_GTR said:


> hell i used to drive it from Abudhabi to Dubai twice a week in hot weather with no problem AC on...


The gentlemen claims he drove the car twice weekly from Abu-Dhabi to Dubai in hot weather (+45 degrees/ typical)...AC on (it is about 2 hours + drive). 
Two things that I must ask:

1) The car was never registered and had no plates yet you managed to drive in the street yet public highways and on regular basis!!

2) You had the AC on while it appears your R33 had NO AC (AC condenser its brackets were removed as seen in the pictures). This is typical of such drag spec car. Even the ABS was removed. 

3) The car was running rich (fouling plugs) on its F-Con and no body could have tuned it in the UAE. Again typical of any F con imported car to the region (HKS f-con can't be tuned so most have to go to Motec). Maybe we can add this to things to do .......to be complete!!!!!!!!

Anyway it is not about attitude or anything but I like many; respect the intelligence of those who come on this forum. 

Thanks


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

the car had export plates on, so legally u can drive the car till the car is shipped and the popo's cant say anything.

yes there is a video, im not in UAE at the moment to upload it.

and about the gearbox, we did install a stock tranny with OS 1 2 3 gearset for test and tune day , Jassim from Performance Group launched the car and it broke the gearbox from 2nd shift, we installed the gearbox just for fun. then i bought the HKS Dogbox.

there was AC, we took it off...

the car was running great with the Fcon, until the garage started to drive my car without me knowing and raping it behind the garage...they made a spare key.


----------

